# Hawks Announce 2009-2010 Regular Season Schedule



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> ATLANTA, GA (Aug. 4, 2009) -- The Atlanta Hawks and the National Basketball Association (NBA) today announced the 2009-10 schedule, and last year’s Eastern Conference second-round playoff participant will open the season Wednesday, October 28th at Philips Arena against the Indiana Pacers at 7 p.m.
> 
> Following a Friday night home game against Washington (October 30), the Hawks will play the next four on the road, beginning Sunday, November 1 against the NBA champion Los Angeles Lakers. Atlanta will also visit Portland and Sacramento out west before finishing up the trip at Charlotte (November 6).
> 
> ...


Couple days late, sorry!


----------

